# These Doggies Need out of Pounds in Ohio - Urgent



## Betttie (Jun 11, 2008)

http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2008/10/october-24-2008-such-good-dogs-dont.html

'
http://itsrainingcatsdogsglixman.blogspot.com/2008/10/dogs-in-ohio-inhumanely-euthanized-each.html


----------

